# UFC 127 Championship Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a sign up thread for the Championship Pick 'em League. The next UFC event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Feb. 26th at appr. 7:00 PM EST or 12 AM GMT. The main event is a WW showdown between BJ Penn and Jon Fitch from the Acer Arena in Sydney, Australia.









Any paid member can sign up, it does not matter if they have played before or not. If Rauno signs up, someone will be fighting him for this...










The scheduled fights include:



> Jon Fitch vs. B.J. Penn
> Michael Bisping vs. Jorge Rivera
> Dennis Siver vs. George Sotiropoulos
> Chris Lytle vs. Brian Ebersole
> ...



Please wait until your confident in your picks before sending them. Because, if the official UFC fight card does not change (Link), *your picks can only be sent one time*. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they get an automatic loss in the results and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline is when the preliminary fights begin live, approximately 7:00 PM EST in the US, or 12:00 AM GMT.

On how to pick fights, lots of helpful info found on Walker's rules/help thread found here: Link.



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...


Main Event Results pg. 27

Rauno (5-3) vs Machida Karate (11-6)

CPL Grand Prix

Walker (9-4-1) vs HitOrGetHit (9-9)
BobbyCooper (9-8) vs dudeabides (8-9-1)

Main Card

Inkdot (10-6) vs UFC_OWNS (4-3)
SpoKen (11-7) vs hixxy (7-10-1)
G_Land (9-6) vs Killstarz (7-8)
Bknmax (6-8) vs Ruckus (6-11)
attention (5-13) vs 420atalon (4-3)

Undercard

KillerShark1985 (4-5) vs Indestructibl3 (2-0)
John8204(2-0) vs Mike28 (1-1)
limba(0-2) vs morninglightmt (0-1)
Guymay (10-4) vs Intermission (3-8)



















*Members signed up: 

Intermission
Guymay
John8204
Mike28
HitOrGetHit CPL GP
limba
attention
Killstarz
morninglightmt
KillerShark1985
Walker CPL GP
G_Land
Inkdot
Bknmax
BobbyCooper CPL GP
hixxy
Machida Karate
Rauno
Indestructibl3
UFC_OWNS
420atalon
dudeabides CPL GP
Ruckus
SpoKen
*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Feb. 26th by 7:00 PM Eastern.*


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm in. Have to make up for my loss tonight at SF. Still hoping for that title shot but will understand if it goes to someone else.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im in a tough tough card


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

me and hixxy are gonna go at it


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Sign up the champ! 

..yes, i'm so awesome that i can pull the 3rd person thing off.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Sign up the champ!
> 
> ..yes, i'm so awesome that i can pull the 3rd person thing off.


Well beating you in SF isn't at all satisfying! I want that RM title or no title...

So ill be seeing you soon!

For now i want ether Jmacjer or Atmospere for my Revenge Matches! You can beat me all day on SF but beating me here is personal!

Sign me UP


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im in, why not 

And i think MK and Rauno should rematch considering they are 1-1 in the past 7 days..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Im in, why not
> 
> And i think MK and Rauno should rematch considering they are 1-1 in the past 7 days..


I think Hixxy should run for president! You got my Vote~! raise01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> me and hixxy are gonna go at it


Hmmm, i might have to rethink..

I am 3-1 in my last four UFC fights, you are 1-3... And overall you are 0-5 in you last 5 and i am 4-1...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

127 is really a tough card for me tbh, looking forward to defend the belt though.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I think 8 of the fights are pretty easy picks to be fair..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> 127 is really a tough card for me tbh, looking forward to defend the belt though.



Keep it nice a warm for me, i hate putting that gold around me all chilly like

Edit: i just realized that both jmacjer and Atmosphere both haven't done a CPL since like UFC 115... 

So much for my revenge matches...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive got Soti in the FFL in this aswell.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soo you wanna tell me Bobby made a career change  2-0 in his last fights after a rough, rough time..

I think I am in shape and more than Ready for my next victim^^ Gimme that GP title!!! :thumb02:


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I pick Gustafsson by TKO! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I think 8 of the fights are pretty easy picks to be fair..


you dont remember that you are 0-1 against me hixxy my dear lad?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I am in !!!!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you dont remember that you are 0-1 against me hixxy my dear lad?


*pops in Miller style*

"Hey, how about that rematch?"


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> *pops in Miller style*
> 
> "Hey, how about that rematch?"


your on my man since you'll be going for alexander and im going for james im not chasing you hixxy you have just ducked your rematch unlike this fearless bastard inkdot


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Totally down for this event and the CPL GP Semis BABY!​


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your on my man since you'll be going for alexander and im going for james im not chasing you hixxy you have just ducked your rematch unlike this fearless bastard inkdot


Sweet! Then I'll make a te-tuna sallad for dinner after the event to celebrate! :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I just want my Belt back... And my revenge match with Rauno, ZZZzzzz Waiting.... :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Inkdot said:


> Sweet! Then I'll make a te-tuna sallad for dinner after the event to celebrate! :thumb02:


dude James te huna vs Alexander Gustafasson is going to be a war and the fotn for sure:thumb02: australia and new zealand vs sweden!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Walker said:


> Totally down for this event and the CPL GP Semis BABY!​




Glad you are in, my man. Everybody except HOGH so far. It will be interesting to see who makes it to the finals at 128 next month.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> your on my man since you'll be going for alexander and im going for james im not chasing you hixxy you have just ducked your rematch unlike this fearless bastard inkdot


I was going through a bad spell when you beat me, and I wasn't fighting at my natural weight. I am back on track now and looking at challenges further up the ladder, not further down.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

no matter how good you do now you will always have a blip on your record with me easily beating you that time. inkdot has balls to avenge his loss and he is way higher up than you and a legit contender, i have spoken


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dude James te huna vs Alexander Gustafasson is going to be a war and the fotn for sure:thumb02: australia and new zealand vs sweden!


For sure man! Just rewatched James fight vs Igor Prokrajajajavacic(spelling?) from UFC 110 and Alexanders fight vs Cyrille Diabate and I came to the same conclusion!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i love both of these fighters and i hope they both do well in the top of the ufc scrapheap, but i want anzac brother to win this one, probably a split decision or a awesome KO


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

And waiting....... :confused05:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

MK you should just vs someone like G_land or Gunmay since your no.1 in the rankings


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> MK you should just vs someone like G_land or Gunmay since your no.1 in the rankings


Like i said.... Im just waiting... Ill take my title shot whenever Dude feels i deserve it, and winning in SF against Rauno and losing my belt by 3 points is making me more impatient...

Like u said im ranked 1st so ether Dude blesses me and gives me my shot for my belt, or he will give me a top guy...

Ether way i just want my title shot... I just hope if i dont get it now, that Rauno wins so i can get it back the same way it got taken from me...

It will be a revenge match with the same glory on the line.

But hey Rauno got a title shot at like 4 - 3 so anything can happen :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nah man just wait one more event and come into the fight with momentum you dont want 3 fights with the same guy in a month


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> nah man just wait one more event and come into the fight with momentum you dont want 3 fights with the same guy in a month


No i would't want to fight the same guy that took my belt by 3 points.... That would be horrible....

Still waiting....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well inkdot has a chance of redemption against me and i believe again i am facing him as the no.3 seed again like last time, he is a tough underrated opponent that will give me problems, hopefully i finally make 2011 turn good for me


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I see i've gotten pretty popular in here eh. Don't worry MK, your next title shot is going to be against me in the future since this belt ain't going nowhere.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rauno i just want us to settle our 1-1 ledger at 128 for the title like we hoped  i see you holdin onto the belt at least til then


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Well i do hope to regain that beauty in 127, let's see what happens.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you have my pride and faith like you did at 126 so you'll be fine


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If that's the case, i can't lose.  Does anybody know when the match-ups are determined?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> rauno i just want us to settle our 1-1 ledger at 128 for the title like we hoped  i see you holdin onto the belt at least til then


LOL 0 - 5 in CPL is talking about a title shot in the next event :happy02:

I know there are others wanting the title thats why i understand if someone else gets it, but if i win my next fight and Owns Finally gets a win, and then gets a title shot right after, i think id poop my pants....

With all jokes aside, Im still waiting..... :thumbsdown:

Pray i dont fight you SOOOOON Rauno, im bringing Death with me!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL 0 - 5 in CPL is talking about a title shot in the next event :happy02:
> 
> I know there are others wanting the title thats why i understand if someone else gets it, but if i win my next fight and Owns Finally gets a win, and then gets a title shot right after, i think id poop my pants....
> 
> ...


I welcome death! I hope i can hold the title for a long time and then fight the monster who's taking the GP. Imagine all the hype this fight is going to take. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I welcome death! I hope i can hold the title for a long time and then fight the monster who's taking the GP. Imagine all the hype this fight is going to take. :thumbsup:


Well im glad your welcoming it, because there is no escape! :fight02:

Whoever has that title has a Target the size of a elephant, but if you lose it before we get to fight, ill welcome our dance in the near future after that


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

IMO, we don't need that belt to have a good and meaningful fight. I beat you in your own territory and took your belt and then you destroyed me in the smaller leagues. The glory, pride and revenge makes this fight mean even more.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> IMO, we don't need that belt to have a good and meaningful fight. I beat you in your own territory and took your belt and then you destroyed me in the smaller leagues. The glory, pride and revenge makes this fight mean even more.


Even if its by 3 points your right, you beat my at my own turf and like you said i want that RM with or without the belt on the line :thumb01:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

I want to participate


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

add me dude


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> add me dude


Sorry, we're full. Move along..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I welcome death! I hope i can hold the title for a long time and then fight the monster who's taking the GP. Imagine all the hype this fight is going to take. :thumbsup:


Ohh^^ you can count on that one Rauno


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Ohh^^ you can count on that one Rauno


Well, i do have a one Machida supporter under my resume, facing you after the grand prix would be awesome.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I need to take Rauno out while he still has the belt like he barley took it from me....

Only this time im making it a KOTH, instead of FOTN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you misunderstand MK, there is a UFN before 128 so thats 2 wins in a row and by that time all contenders are eliminated, and strikeforce doesn't count for UFC CPL in case you didn't know, so i am 0-3 losing to 420atalon badly at 126 losing by 3 to spoken at UFN troops edition and losing by 1 to sillywilly at 125


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> *pops in Miller style*
> 
> "Hey, how about that rematch?"


*shoves you*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Indestructibl3 said:


> *shoves you*


*becomes nick diaz and starts huge brawl*


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> I need to take Rauno out while he still has the belt like he barley took it from me....
> 
> Only this time im making it a KOTH, instead of FOTN!!!!!!!!!


Barely, but still took it my friend. :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rauno will defend the belt on my home soil and you can quote me on that


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> *becomes nick diaz and starts huge brawl*


Gentlemen we are on national television!!!11one


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lol those dumbass comentators


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Inkdot said:


> Gentlemen we are on national television!!!11one


lmaooo


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Count me in please! raise01:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up! I have the list updated on pg. 1 with the one guy who sent picks already in blue. Hope I didn't miss anybody during that awesome smacktalk going down.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks for signing up! I have the list updated on pg. 1 *with the one guy who sent picks already in blue.* Hope I didn't miss anybody during that awesome smacktalk going down.


OWNS is up to a fast start!
Scenario:
1. he will gas badly and get knocked out cold
2. after sending the picks, he started working on his evil plan. The card takes place in his home country so i think he's up to something, trying to influence the outcome of the fights: blackmail, sabotage, stuff like that. :laugh:

He really wants to end his run of bad results!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Barely, but still took it my friend. :thumb02:


And thats all that matters :thumbsup: don't expect the same luck twice!




limba said:


> OWNS is up to a fast start!
> Scenario:
> 1. he will gas badly and get knocked out cold
> 2. after sending the picks, he started working on his evil plan. The card takes place in his home country so i think he's up to something, trying to influence the outcome of the fights: blackmail, sabotage, stuff like that. :laugh:
> ...



Lol hmm maybe i should whoop him before i get my belt.... If only there were fight nights each week... Because beating him wouldn't get me any closer to the title.... It would be for pure joy....

Damn i just want that Rematch with Rauno... Im like a little school boy waiting for dessert!

And the extra credits for getting KOTN on Rauno will be a bonus


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I wouldnt mind a top ten guy at 127.. One i havent faced already..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i be working on a little something something for 127


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i would like a high ranked guy after i beat Spoken but if that isn't possile i wouldn't mind a shot at somebody who has beat me in the past so i can make an attempt to avenge said loss.

Here is my hit list:

G_Land
Intermission
murrayjb
dudeabides
HitotGetHit
Hixxy
_Attention
TheLegend_

(already avenged those in red italics)


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you misunderstand MK, there is a UFN before 128...


Hey, if you're talking about the UFC on Versus 3, I don't think we're doing a CPL on that show. It takes over a week for people to sign up for these (still waiting for some people to sign up before the matchups can go up for this one... especially one guy). The Sanchez vs Kampmann show is gonna be awesome, but not many people would sign up for a Thursday show coming so soon after UFC 127 (5 days). But there is a SF show with Henderson vs Feijao two days after the Sanchez/Kampmann event, if anybody is really in a picking mood hope they sign up for that too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

oh shucks, unless we can put the on verses 3 thread up now too as a sticky and it would allow time for both.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, would anybody besides me and OWNS be down with picking for a Thursday night Versus show? The old WEC fan in me loves the card, and the two headliners are going to make it exciting. I would make the thread if I knew people would sign up, just would hope the players would take it easy on me if it takes longer to score. Not sure, I've never done 3 in one week's time before. Here's the card:



> Martin Kampmann vs. Diego Sanchez
> C.B. Dollaway vs. Mark Munoz
> Alessio Sakara vs. Chris Weidman
> Brian Bowles vs. Damacio Page
> ...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I think just stick to the main cards personally.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Well, would anybody besides me and OWNS be down with picking for a Thursday night Versus show? The old WEC fan in me loves the card, and the two headliners are going to make it exciting. I would make the thread if I knew people would sign up, just would hope the players would take it easy on me if it takes longer to score. Not sure, I've never done 3 in one week's time before. Here's the card:


I'm for it! :thumbsup:

It's easy: pick a fighter!
A or B?! 
LOL a 10 minutes job, maximum.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> Well, would anybody besides me and OWNS be down with picking for a Thursday night Versus show? The old WEC fan in me loves the card, and the two headliners are going to make it exciting. I would make the thread if I knew people would sign up, just would hope the players would take it easy on me if it takes longer to score. Not sure, I've never done 3 in one week's time before. Here's the card:


me you limba are already down for it, it doesnt take long to make picks 10 minutes max.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> I think just stick to the main cards personally.


that's not to say that if it was done that i wouldn't take part


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sign me up for all the events aswell Dudes, the more excitment the better!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am down for both.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am in if it isnt too late


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm down for both


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Also down for both!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Well, would anybody besides me and OWNS be down with picking for a Thursday night Versus show? The old WEC fan in me loves the card, and the two headliners are going to make it exciting. I would make the thread if I knew people would sign up, just would hope the players would take it easy on me if it takes longer to score. Not sure, I've never done 3 in one week's time before. Here's the card:




Count me in, the more events the more ownage! I want that belt, and if i cant get it this event, that is understandable but that means i need faster wins, because im sick of waiting without my gold....




UFC_OWNS said:


> you misunderstand MK, there is a UFN before 128 so thats 2 wins in a row and by that time all contenders are eliminated, and strikeforce doesn't count for UFC CPL in case you didn't know, so i am 0-3 losing to 420atalon badly at 126 losing by 3 to spoken at UFN troops edition and losing by 1 to sillywilly at 125



Lol ok if not counting the SF, your still down 3 loses in a row, and i lost my belt by 3 but thats counts as a FULL loss.... It goes to show that every small choice to make can mean a win or lose...

And in most cases its that close anyway. And im just saying for guys that haven't been losing 3 in a row would obviously get the title shot before you, and even if you win the next 2 events, that doesn't mean that someone else that hasn't been losing as much lately wont win the next 2 events as well, and that would make them more of a contender...

And plus with Rauno and me, we let Dudeabides choose our opponent, and he chooses the top contenders, and if someone is running on a 4 to 5 fight win streak, there going to get there shot if u win your next 2 or not

And as ranked #1 i want that title shot to, and most of all my RM against Rauno... I dont know how long it will take exactly but i want it immediately if you haven't noticed, and ill fight whoever it takes to speed that shit up.

And if its this event then even better!


Lol your not a TRUE CHAMP, unless you defend your title, and i want to be the one to make sure Rauno doesn't get that honor!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i told ya dudeabides people would sign up, as for you Mk i think you are the only worthy contender for the UFC belt atm because the top gunz have been losing a bit,im a wee bit scared about sigfig after his comeback match destruction of silly willy holy crap 10/11 on a comeback. i actually think he deserves the shot because he is 8-3 too,


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the participating even on the free tv show. I'll put the thread up tomorrow, that'll give it 2 weeks time for people to find it and sign up. But the people that said yes on here will already be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

thanks dudeabiides very good very good(in arab voice)


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Lovely


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i told ya dudeabides people would sign up, as for you Mk *i think you are the only worthy contender for the UFC belt atm* because the top gunz have been losing a bit


See sometimes we dont agree and sometimes were just exactly alike lol,

And i agree Sigfig had a pretty good comeback win after his 2 loses to Spoken and SWB, idk if losing 2 in a row and winning big on a comeback is enough for a title shot, but i agree he did a good return




dudeabides said:


> Thanks for the participating even on the free tv show. I'll put the thread up tomorrow, that'll give it 2 weeks time for people to find it and sign up. But the people that said yes on here will already be there. :thumbsup:


Sweet yeah i would of joined the other Free event if i was able to watch Video on the fighters, my sisters wedding screwed me for that event, but ill be able to study this one so im all for it


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I said before, UFC127 for me should be headlined by Rauno v Machida Karate ~ The Rematch.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I said before, UFC127 for me should be headlined by Rauno v Machida Karate ~ The Rematch.


More like ~The Slaughter!~ :fight02: :mistress01:


:winner01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been gone for a while and after i come back, what to i see.. The champ and the single most awesome man alive being dissed eh. You guy's asked for this, i'm bringing Seagal in for this fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I've been gone for a while and after i come back, what to i see.. The champ and the single most awesome man alive being dissed eh. You guy's asked for this, i'm bringing Seagal in for this fight.


I got Got The BadBoy Crew and Chuck Norris preparing me for this fight, Deadly Combo!:fight01:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just 5 of the undercard fights to decide on then my picks are going in. Really confident for this event, im gonna score huge..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im bringing bob sapp for this fight, naa no one could be that desperate


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im bringing bob sapp for this fight, naa no one could be that desperate


Lol Bob Sapp... Ill never forget the Crocop jab to the crying fail....

Bob Sapp without Japan is like Van Dam with Blood Sport, there poor without it


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hahahaha i have a bob sapp compliation on my ipod, he gets like jabbed and he just puts his hand out and goes to the floor, and he does like a 360 spin in one spot when he is getting punched.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> hahahaha i have a bob sapp compliation on my ipod, he gets like jabbed and he just puts his hand out and goes to the floor, and he does like a 360 spin in one spot when he is getting punched.


I swear he is ether 1 or 2 things, A Big Puss, or he is a Big Puss Puss... lol....


He ether makes the shots look more dramatic so that he doesn't get hit again and he just wants his paycheck (Puss)

OR 

He does it because he is suppose to lose and does Fixed fights (Puss) and he isn't good at making the fights last long because he is a (Puss)making the name complete :thumbsup:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Just talked with the dude himself MK, it's official. You and me, let's finish the trilogy!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Machida Karate said:


> Bob Sapp without Japan is like Van Dam with Blood Sport, there poor without it


Someone hasn't seen Lionheart,Van Dam was the only one to say No to doing the Expendables


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Just talked with the dude himself MK, it's official. You and me, let's finish the trilogy!


Lol well i never lost to the same person twice and im not going to start with my belt on the line again. Its On! :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Are the match ups going up today Dudes?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

All i got to say is.....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Championship Pick 'em UFC 127 Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *we are live
*









for the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Championship Pick 'em League Title... of the world. ... Introducing first, the challenger... from California, he is the former CPL champion of the World... Machida Karate!! His opponent across the cage, .... hailing from Estonia... he is, the reigning and defending, undisputed... CPL Champion of the world... Rauno!! 

"Let's get it on!"...

Main Event

*Rauno* (5-3) vs *Machida Karate* (11-6)




It's also the semifinal round of the Championship Pick 'em League Grand Prix. The winners will meet each other in the finals when UFC 128 takes place next month.

CPL Grand Prix

*Walker* (9-4-1) vs *HitOrGetHit* (9-9)
*BobbyCooper* (9-8) vs *dudeabides* (8-9-1)











Our main card has the best matchups from our remaining competitors, including the fighters that have been brave enough to call out their opponents:

Main Card

*Inkdot* (10-6) vs *UFC_OWNS* (4-3)
*SpoKen* (11-7) vs *hixxy* (7-10-1)
*G_Land* (9-6) vs *Killstarz* (7-8)
*Bknmax* (6-8) vs *Ruckus* (6-11)
*attention* (5-13) vs *420atalon* (4-3)



The undercard has all the other fighters who are sure to bring it, televised or not. The signups are still open until next Saturday if anybody else wants to join in:

Undercard

*KillerShark1985* (4-5) vs *Indestructibl3* (2-0)
*John8204*(2-0) vs *Mike28* (1-1)
*limba*(0-2) vs *morninglightmt* (0-1)
*Guymay* (10-4) vs *Intermission* (3-8)









​*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Feb 26th at apprx. 7 PM EST/Midnight GMT or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Thanks to our super gfx premium member, limba, for the help with all of the CPL GP graphics, have you guys seen that CPL GP trophy he made? :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, what a great fight for me. I get to take on the number 2 contender in SpoKen. Only 57 points seperate us in 18 fights so i know i can do this! That 2 fight losing streak is becoming 3 SpoKen.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> All i got to say is.....






*
All i got to say about that!*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

fireworks card, me vs inkdot or rauno vs MK will be FOTN fo sho


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I Want My Belt Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaack!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in, Totaly forgot about this


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

No problem, Guymay, soon as somebody else signs up you'll be on the matchups.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ill be repping james te huna Inkdot will be repping alexander gustafasson, winner rises the ranks dramatically


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ill take Guymay?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You got it, good luck with that one :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

wheres sigfig at, he was very impressive at 126 i think he could fight in a no.1 contenders match


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

After i rock Ruckus for the 3rd time i'm going to need a rematch with Dude or HitorgetHit who got lucky by 3 points last time we fought.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Bknmax, sign up for that Versus card where Kampmann's gonna take it to Sanchez and you can get your 'revenge' there. Me and HOGH are in that GP, for the time being anyway, but that sets our opponents at this event and if lucky 128 also.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alright guys^^ I think I am ready to take the tournament :thumb02:


*I feel like I have already won this!!!*


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Alright guys^^ I think I am ready to take the tournament :thumb02:
> 
> 
> *I feel like I have already won this!!!*



You better i put money on you! And if all goes as planned and i get my belt, that would be a epic fight :thumbsup:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

So I'm fighting Hixxy huh? Well I have a lot of respect for Hixxy, this fight will be entertaining.

I will finish you though, nothing personal.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> You better i put money on you! And if all goes as planned and i get my belt, that would be a epic fight :thumbsup:


Sorry to break your balls but things aren't going as you planned. Me and the tournament winner are going to face off in the super fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Sorry to break your balls but things aren't going as you planned. Me and the tournament winner are going to face off in the super fight.


Dont worry belt your coming home to papa


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Your confusing me MK, the belt is right where it belongs at the moment. Around my waist.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome! i get a chance to avenge my loss to the G man!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> You better i put money on you! And if all goes as planned and i get my belt, that would be a epic fight :thumbsup:


Don't worry I feel extremely confident :thumb02:

hixxy was probably my toughest fight in the tourney^^ I am already past him ;D the other ones aren't quite at my level


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> Awesome! i get a chance to avenge my loss to the G man!!


 
That is very possible....but not likely! Lol Its gonna be FOTN for sure this time!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

SpoKen said:


> So I'm fighting Hixxy huh? Well I have a lot of respect for Hixxy, this fight will be entertaining.
> 
> I will finish you though, nothing personal.


I have alot of respect for you to SpoKen.

Finishing me eh? We will see about that, just be prepared to expect the unexpected..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Picks are now in!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

im pretty torn for riviera vs bisping in both who i tthink will win and who i want to win but im going with jorge, i like this brian ebersole guy too and chris lylte is always cool but i still want chris to win, just hoping for a fantastic time ocme sunday or saturday night us time


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I have the weekend off work so will be up all night to watch this, as per normal 

Ive taken Bisping in that one OWNS..


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I have the weekend off work so will be up all night to watch this, as per normal
> 
> Ive taken Bisping in that one OWNS..


I don't blame you there, I will never put a bet on Rivera. He'll never beat the top guys, ever. And Bisping isn't a starting point for him.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

my picks are in. i am not above hoping limba forgets so i can get the W :winner01: no shame in my game


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I want to send my picks but i'm way too lazy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> I want to send my picks but i'm way too lazy.


*peeks*


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i made picks for this card who i want to win because im not gonna cheer for bisping there because i picked him in cpl, i think jorge can do it anyhow


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> wheres sigfig at, he was very impressive at 126 i think he could fight in a no.1 contenders match


As one of the CPL's top PPV draws, I'll be back for 128.

Lookin' for a match with Guymay or Walker... main event type sh*t!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yeahh man, you should vs gunmay since walker is in the cpl GP


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

im gonna finish off making my picks today.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think the undercard is pretty tough to pick though, i hope mark hunt knocks out tucsherer too and i want te huna to win as well in a war


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope to send in my picks today.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides i wanna change my pick tfrom reinhart to the asian guy by sub in the 1st please please please


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I feel great about my Picks already  

A very tough one for me is of course the ME and Soti vs. Siver. Also Ring vs. Fukuda..:confused02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Im struggling on the Perosh/Blackledge fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i say perosh because he has really good bjj, and he has a good chin too, if it goes to the judges you may see some biasism too


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i say perosh because he has really good bjj, and he has a good chin too, if it goes to the judges you may see some biasism too


They both suck...I'm just trying to work out who i think sucks the least. 

seriously though, there isnt much between them. thinking of going Perosh but not sure via what.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Haaa...me against Morniglightmt.
At least one of us will win his first fight. :laugh:
Gotta win this. My first fight was a SD  and the second one i f***ed it up myself.

No more Mr. Nice Guy! :fight02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

limba said:


> Haaa...me against Morniglightmt.
> At least one of us will win his first fight. :laugh:
> Gotta win this. My first fight was a SD  and the second one i f***ed it up myself.
> 
> No more Mr. Nice Guy! :fight02:


I feel your pain! I was on a 6 fight losing streak before i got my first CPL win.

Dark days i tells you, dark days.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> They both suck...I'm just trying to work out who i think sucks the least.
> 
> seriously though, there isnt much between them. thinking of going Perosh but not sure via what.


Exactly.

One definitely sucks more! I think that one is Blackledge.
Perosh's last fight: february 2010.
Blackledge's last fight: august 2009.

I just looked at Reinhardt's record, because, honestly, this is the first time i've heard of him. 
Dude is 20-1,only loss against J-Lau, in 2007. But the fighters he's beaten don't tell me anything.
And his last fight is from january 2008 - WTF!

The hardest fight to pick a winner for is definitely Pearson - Fischer. I can see that fight going both ways easily. And with Condit-Lytle out of the way, it is the favorite for FOTN imo. That or Bisping-Rivera, as strange as it sounds, but with all that smack talk it could turn out to be an amzing fight.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Exactly.
> 
> One definitely sucks more! I think that one is Blackledge.
> Perosh's last fight: february 2010.
> ...



Blackledge vs Perosh's is the only fight ive been really struggling with.... Like u all said... Who sucks more?

Blackledge has better hands, and decent ground, and i dont know about his Chin.

Perosh can take a beating till the Doc stops it, and prob has bettter ground game but Bla Stand up.

Can Blackledge land a nasty Head Kick, and is he good enough on the ground to keep it standing, and IF SO, is he good enough standing to make it his fight if he can achieve that...

What a tough call...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Blackledge vs Perosh's is the only fight ive been really struggling with.... Like u all said... Who sucks more?
> 
> Blackledge has better hands, and decent ground, and i dont know about his Chin.
> 
> ...


My picks are in. Seagal showed me some of the deadly stuff, yet again i brought SpoKen in for the fight since i won the title after working with him. Nothing personal MK. I like you, i really do but your going to see some relentless striking and passes straight from hell in this fight. WAR RAUNO!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Blackledge vs Perosh's is the only fight ive been really struggling with.... Like u all said... Who sucks more?
> 
> Blackledge has better hands, and decent ground, and i dont know about his Chin.
> 
> ...


Perosh should easily take it on the ground. He's a 2nd degree black-belt.
And he can take some punishement - see Cro Cop fight.

I say: he sucks less.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

got my picks in...i think i plumped for the hometown guy.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> My picks are in. Seagal showed me some of the deadly stuff, yet again i brought SpoKen in for the fight since i won the title after working with him. Nothing personal MK. I like you, i really do but your going to see some relentless striking and passes straight from hell in this fight. WAR RAUNO!


Im just happy to get my belt back in a couple more days :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Blackledge is submitting Perosh..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Blackledge is submitting Perosh..


lol hmmmmmm:confused05:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> lol hmmmmmm:confused05:


Why confused MK?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Why confused MK?


What makes you think the guy better on the ground is getting Subbed?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> What makes you think the guy better on the ground is getting Subbed?


Hmm maybe i fucked up then


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Hmm maybe i fucked up then



Lol its MMA so anything can happen... But maybe yes lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Lol its MMA so anything can happen... But maybe yes lol


And thats why your the former champ, fighting for the title and i am not


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> And thats why your the former champ, fighting for the title and i am not



Lol this still is a hard fight to guess, who knows, there both sucky lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Why confused MK?


Allow me: Perosh is a 2nd degree BJJ Black Belt!
When he fought Cro Cop he tried to take the fight to the ground a lot.
He ended up with CC on top of him and raining punches and elbows.
But Perosh looked tired as hell in the 2nd rd. And who could blame him: he took that fight on 2 days notice.
That's sick!

But like MK said, it's MMA......


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I know something that will never happen in MMA, from this day forward. Paul Daley fighting in the UFC


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> I know something that will never happen in MMA, from this day forward. Paul Daley fighting in the UFC


What a random RUDE thing to say!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

persoh does suck and i dont care for him but he will win, dudeabides please change that reinhart pick to the chinese guy by round 1 sub if you haven't already please


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> persoh does suck and i dont care for him but he will win, dudeabides please change that reinhart pick to the chinese guy by round 1 sub if you haven't already please


LOL you go from going for Reinhart to Zhang 1st round....

Sounds pretty indecisive


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

also agains the "submit your picks only once" rule as well


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> LOL you go from going for Reinhart to Zhang 1st round....
> 
> Sounds pretty indecisive


i have my reasons


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i have my reasons


Watch Rienhart will win and you will be like IF I ONLY DIDNT CHANGE MY BET!

But guess what, thats life and if Zhang wins you will smile, and if he loses u will make a excuse, so who ever wins... Just drop it lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> Watch Rienhart will win and you will be like IF I ONLY DIDNT CHANGE MY BET!
> 
> But guess what, thats life and if Zhang wins you will smile, and if he loses u will make a excuse, so who ever wins... Just drop it lol


well i made a awful discovery about reinhart yesterday, his 20-1 record isn't that great because he has only beat up cans and the one stint he had in the ufc he lost in 74 seconds by sub to lauzon, and he has not fought in 3 years, hence the change of mind.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i made a awful discovery about reinhart yesterday, his 20-1 record isn't that great because he has only beat up cans and the one stint he had in the ufc he lost in 74 seconds by sub to lauzon, and he has not fought in 3 years, hence the change of mind.


I made that discovery! LOL

But hey...who knows: maybe this guy took 3 years off and trained secretly at Blackhouse, Jackson Camp, Extreme Couture, ATT, AKA, Tristar, grappled with Marcelo Garcia night and day, wrestled with the american olympic team, did boxing training with Freddie Roach and did his stregth and conditioning with the Marinovich brothers.

And he will come out, destroy Zhang and every LW in the world from now on.

The Reinhart era will begin! LOL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I made that discovery! LOL
> 
> But hey...who knows: maybe this guy took 3 years off and trained secretly at Blackhouse, Jackson Camp, Extreme Couture, ATT, AKA, Tristar, grappled with Marcelo Garcia night and day, wrestled with the american olympic team, did boxing training with Freddie Roach and did his stregth and conditioning with the Marinovich brothers.
> 
> ...


OMG move over aldo reinhart is my new hero lol, we really should have taken eachother on at 128 because im going for shogun and your going for bones, oh well im stoked gonna be at 127 sunday first ever ufc and luckily fitch and penn and soti will be there


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> OMG move over aldo reinhart is my new hero lol, we really should have taken eachother on at 128 because im going for shogun and your going for bones, oh well *im stoked gonna be at 127 sunday first ever ufc and luckily fitch and penn and soti will be there *


Pics or it didn't happen! :bye02:

Enjoy it :thumb03: .......you lucky bastard.....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well i made a awful discovery about reinhart yesterday, his 20-1 record isn't that great because he has only beat up cans and the one stint he had in the ufc he lost in 74 seconds by sub to lauzon, and he has not fought in 3 years, hence the change of mind.


U didnt check his Record and who he beat before u sent your picks in?? Hmmm Odd


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i intend to my mayun, i am bringing camera i dont know if they get taken by security though, in great news for australia the international UFC chief said australia is easily a place where the UFC can come 2 times a year when they get the cage legalised in melbourne and they can do it in my state too! he also said that they can have 4 events a year here but i think the 2 events is much more likely, i think they should have it every year in canada,australia,england,brazil andd the rest of the countries can fight every year on whos turn it is.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


> U didnt check his Record and who he beat before u sent your picks in?? Hmmm Odd


i did check his record but not who he beat and the dates because i went to sherdog to find out.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

proving the reason why i never send my picks in early


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> proving the reason why i never send my picks in early


shaddap unclu june or you want get anymore gabbagoo


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> shaddap unclu june or you want get anymore gabbagoo


hahaha :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Watch Rienhart will win and you will be like IF I ONLY DIDNT CHANGE MY BET!
> 
> But guess what, thats life and if Zhang wins you will smile, and if he loses u will make a excuse, so who ever wins... Just drop it lol


So when he loses he can make out Dudes put the wrong pick for this fight


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> So when he loses he can make out Dudes put the wrong pick for this fight


Lol Dissssss


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I have rules when I send in my pick. First, this isn't one of those cards that airs at noon is it?

Second, I always do my picks the morning of the fight. While watching the weigh-ins and looking at records, as well as body type and fighting style, maybe go to mma-core and see if I can watch any past fights.

And I'm super baked while doing it so it's added awesome sauce.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> And I'm super baked while doing it so it's added awesome sauce.


Aww, my well has run dry here in Sweden. Been like two months without any 

Sweden sucks, its cold, its dark and near impossible to find some ganja, I should just move to california and be done with it. Well, atleast Gustafsson is gonna beat up Te-Huna! :thumb02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey just so you guys know, that rule about only sending your picks once unless the fight card changes is for real. And out of the 3 ongoing pick 'ems up right now, this is the only one that hasn't had a change (hope it doesn't this late). So if you sent picks already they're yours and you're stuck with them, but at least you don't have to worry about forgetting over the weekend or trying to get them in after those late night Friday weigh in's.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Inkdot said:


> Aww, my well has run dry here in Sweden. Been like two months without any
> 
> Sweden sucks, its cold, its dark and near impossible to find some ganja, I should just move to california and be done with it. Well, atleast Gustafsson is gonna beat up Te-Huna! :thumb02:


Here in oregon our cups overflow. We're the Ganja capital of america I'm sure, because our stuff is waaaaay better than California and Arizona, and cheaper 

If you ever come to Oregon I got the hook up for you my dude :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

What time tonight are the weigh ins?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

10 pm Eastern time, you can watch it at mmajunkie:

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22597/wat...gh-ins-live-on-mmajunkie-com-at-10-p-m-et.mma

I think that translates to 3 AM your time but I could be wrong there, will still be up at 3 my time but wouldn't blame ya there if you didn't.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Think I'll pass on watching them live then!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Here in oregon our cups overflow. We're the Ganja capital of america I'm sure, because our stuff is waaaaay better than California and Arizona, and cheaper
> 
> If you ever come to Oregon I got the hook up for you my dude :thumbsup:


Hehe, sounds nice! Guess you're right between the emerald triange in the south and B.C. buds raining in from the north, the sweet spot of the earth for sure :thumb02:

If I ever go there lets :smoke01: !!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Not long to go guys!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

It's weird I'm actually looking forward to the bisping fight!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I feel great about my Picks 

comming in soon^^


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Sent mine lastnight!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

My Picks

Penn 2nd Sub
Bisping UD
Silver 2nd KO
Lytle UD
Noke 2nd Sub
Pearson UD
Te-Huna 3rd TKO
Ring 1st Sub
Tuchscherer 1st KO
Jewtuszko 2nd Sub
Blackledge 1st KO
Reinhardt UD


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I would post my picks but SpoKen hasnt put his picks on yet so will hold off until he does.. I have 5 different winners to you KillerShark


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> My Picks
> 
> Penn 2nd Sub
> Bisping UD
> ...


Te-Tuna over Gustafsson Killer?? :eek03:

I personally think Gustafsson will blast him away. He's also my number one pick by TKO 2 Round.


other then this one, I like your picks but Ring is gonna lose in my mind via Wrestling clinic.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I personally think Gustafsson will blast him away. He's also my number one pick by TKO 2 Round.


Same here, but as my third pick


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Same here, but as my third pick


can you say wich ones they are?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I just found this card so hard to call that I did not even bother to order my picks, I just listed them in the order tehy fall on the card from Main event at the top to the first Prelim at the bottom.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> can you say wich ones they are?


What do you mean? Ive got Gus by tko in the 2nd as my third pick..


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> What do you mean? Ive got Gus by tko in the 2nd as my third pick..


No, no hixxy I mean your other most confident ones! 

1 and 2, because then I can just copy past lol  .. kidding^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Anybody else picked Penn to win the fight? I picked Fitch but hoping to see Penn get the upper hand. A win-win thing for me.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Anybody else picked Penn to win the fight? I picked Fitch but hoping to see Penn get the upper hand. A win-win thing for me.


Fitch as well here Rauno, via UD obviously 

I just think he wins more times out of ten.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Picks are in. I'm confident in them, I have to re-establish myself as #1!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Lytle, Bisping ans Sotiropoulus are my most confident picks.
The hardest fight to pick a winner for was Pearson-Fisher. I believe it is favorite for FOTN, with Condit-Lytle out of the way.

Another thing: i think there will be a lot of submissions on this card.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I have a special message for my adversary tonight, be forewarned all of you.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Heres my picks...

Chris Lytle vs. Brian Ebersole - Lytle SUB 2ND

Spencer Fisher vs. Ross Pearson - Pearson UD

Alexander Gustafsson vs. James Te Huna - Gustafsson - TKO 2ND

Dennis Siver vs. George Sotiropoulos - Sotiropoulos SUB 3rd

Jon Fitch vs. B.J. Penn - Fitch UD

Michael Bisping vs. Jorge Rivera - Bisping TKO 3RD

Chris Camozzi vs. Kyle Noke - Noke UD

Riki Fukuda vs. Nick Ring - Ring UD

Maciej Jewtuszko vs. Curt Warburton - Warburton TKO 1

Tom Blackledge vs. Anthony Perosh - Blackledge SUB 2ND

Mark Hunt vs. Chris Tuchscherer - Tuchscherer SUB 2ND

Jason Reinhardt vs. Tiequan Zhang - Reinhardt UD


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

These two fights are on facebook tonight


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SpoKen said:


> Picks are in. I'm confident in them, I have to re-establish myself as #1!


Seeing as we have trained together both times iv'e faced MK for the belt, what happens when you become a contender for my title? :confused05:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC anti piracy is actually making it harder to find fights these days...


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish i had picked Zhang over Reinhardt now... What a stupid pick to make..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for getting your picks in everybody, that went really smoothly. Don't forget about that Thursday show after tonight's over :thumbsup:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Seeing as we have trained together both times iv'e faced MK for the belt, what happens when you become a contender for my title? :confused05:



Dont worry u wont have to think about that after tonight. I trained day and night with Chuck Norris and he has come up with a "Secret Kick" that has never been done because its his Hybrid :winner01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Dont worry u wont have to think about that after tonight. I trained day and night with Chuck Norris and he has come up with a "Secret Kick" that has never been done because its his Hybrid :winner01:


We've seen _*the roundhouse*_ before MK, only Chuck Norris can truly execute it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm starting to get really nervous now. Always the same when Gustafsson fights.



BobbyCooper said:


> Te-Tuna over Gustafsson Killer?? :eek03:
> 
> I personally think Gustafsson will blast him away. He's also my number one pick by TKO 2 Round.
> 
> ...


Lol awesome! I have the exact same pick; Gustafsson, TKO, 2nd as my most confident pick.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Well thats 1-0 for me


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

0-2 right now, what the hell.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Rauno said:


> 0-2 right now, what the hell.


same here!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

1-1 now..

Watching the prelims live on facebook now.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

My facebook won't load, crap oh well. I am doing bad too anyway, kept picking the guys with the harder to spell names and they keep going down, watch out Gustafsson and Sotiropoulos if that keeps up but maybe Tiequan can fix it.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah facebook has gone up the swanny for me aswell now.. Working fine for Limba.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Mine just loaded finally 20 minutes in, can't complain too much about free I guess. Get what you, well anyway watch missing the Zhang fight be the best one.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

1-2...Zhang for the rescue!!! :laugh:

Comm'on Perosh!

Show your 2nd degree Black Belt!


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

OMG!! Perosh!! Thank you! raise01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm afraid my title is in some serious jeopordy now.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn it, should have went with my gut on the Hunt and Warburton fights would have had both nearly perfect but instead decided to go with the odds...

Got the Tie Quan sub right. Perosh and Blackledge was a guess and failed...

I hate cards like these that are so difficult to predict. Makes for fun watching but is ruining my CPL run. Hopefully attention isn't getting lucky.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This card is gonna be tricky for most it looks like. The only ones coming out of the untelevised fights (counting facebook which doesn't seem televised to me, they could have showed all the unaired fights instead of all that stuff at the end) unscathed are Ruckus and HOGH.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Btw I heard that the next 3 prelims are free at UFC.tv.

Anyone know about this? Otherwise I have to wait untill tomorrow, would suck not seeing Gustafsson live.



P.S. Dude, I just saw that I numbered my fights wrong. I wrote them in correct order of confidence but assigned them false numberings. Just read them like normal and forget my numbers. :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is how I saw your 2 picks Inkdot (and damn I went to ufc.tv and it tells me the show isn't available in my geographical region) but I did like you said and counted Pearson at 8 and Zhang at 9 in order:

Inkdot


> OMG Gustafsson!!!
> 
> 
> 8) Ross Pearson, UD
> ...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You might just get your wish MK, i'm not doing any good atm.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Dudeabides said was fine to post link here. For those without ion or espn, can watch here.

http://www.vip---tv.net/vip-tv-1.php


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> This is how I saw your 2 picks Inkdot (and damn I went to ufc.tv and it tells me the show isn't available in my geographical region) but I did like you said and counted Pearson at 8 and Zhang at 9 in order:
> 
> Inkdot


Exactly, thank you! :thumbsup:

Btw, UFC.tv is working here in Sweden 

Guess in USA you need ION tv channel


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Dudeabides said was fine to post link here. For those without ion or espn, can watch here.
> 
> http://www.vip---tv.net/vip-tv-1.php


Yep, that's what the VIP is for :thumbsup: and thanks again, after I right clicked and picked 'fit video' it looks really good.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Unless the judges are idiots should have got that one perfect.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Unless the judges are idiots should have got that one perfect.


What the ****...

**** you judges. **** you.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I like ring ...but .......huh?


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Biggest robbery in the history of UFC.... :confused02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I better not lose this match because of that retarded judging. Man bad judging pisses me off.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> Unless the judges are idiots should have got that one perfect.


You called it.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> You called it.


I had a feeling it was coming...

Ring landed absolutely nothing in the 2nd or 3rd rounds... Guess the judges don't realize what a blocked punch or kick looks like...

Got the Gustafsson sub right, thought it would be 2nd round but the fight went about exactly as I thought it would.


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy shit, Gustafsson gave me a BIG scare there in the beginning...


I'm exalted right now!!! :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

"That's a lot of woman" 

Lol, Rogan is awesome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> "That's a lot of woman"
> 
> Lol, Rogan is awesome.


Yeah LOL.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

4-3 going into main card..


----------



## Inkdot (Jun 15, 2009)

420atalon said:


> "That's a lot of woman"
> 
> Lol, Rogan is awesome.


Indeed! :thumbsup:

And with that profound philosophical prose by Mr Rogan I sign out for tonight. Time to sleep. Good luck to everyone on the main card and see you tomorrow!


And WAR GUSTAFSSON!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

hixxy said:


> 4-3 going into main card..


I should be 4-3...

Dudeabides should give us Fukuda pickers the win, we all know who really won that fight


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

5-2 thank you Aussie racism you never let me down :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Now that i represent the BadBoy crew, and really wanting my belt back, im hoping for top results :fight02:


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

2-5 so far, wooooo :drink02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

6-2 raise01: hottest start ever


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

morninglightmt said:


> 2-5 so far, wooooo :drink02:


6-2 my dear opponent! 

If the world doesn't explode, i will get my first win! :thumb02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

How you doin Killstarz?


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

limba said:


> 6-2 my dear opponent!
> 
> If the world doesn't explode, i will get my first win! :thumb02:


you should be ashamed of yourself for the Ring win! 

best I can do now is 6-6. well you earned it :thumbsup:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

420atalon said:


> I should be 4-3...
> 
> Dudeabides should give us Fukuda pickers the win, we all know who really won that fight


Nah it's going to be just like they called it, right or way way way way way wrong. I had Fukuda too, wonder if he gets a rematch?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Come on judges, make right and give Lytle the ud.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Come on judges, make right and give Lytle the ud.


what like karma? lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Didn't see that coming!
But i picked Ebersole in the official thread, just for fun! 
Not in the CPL picks though!

BTW:

4000 baby :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm disappointed in my loss. I haven't lost yet but i think i might.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

well i lose 50k credits then Rauno lol


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

6-3.
Lytle ruined my bank account.

Bye bye title dreams.

PS: hey Dudeabides...did anyone pick Ebersole?!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

limba said:


> PS: hey Dudeabides...did anyone pick Ebersole?!


I bet OWNS will say he did but dudes messed his picks up


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

6-4 
My luck is my opponent had some unfortunate picks!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Damn i lost teh Goerge and the Lytle fight already on the main card......


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought I would lose if George lost, but even on Siver's big night mine and Bobby's scores are way too close to call, with the last two fights the same it may come down to whether Bisping wins by decision or TKO and whatever happens with Fitch.



limba said:


> 6-3.
> 
> 
> PS: hey Dudeabides...did anyone pick Ebersole?!


Ah, no. No they didn't. But 420 and a couple other guys bet on him and won big. It was easy to score the picks on that fight, everybody had their Lytle picks near the top to cross out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Damn i lost teh Goerge and the Lytle fight already on the main card......


Don't worry, so did i. Seems like we might have a close fight again, who knows.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Crazy ending with the Bj Penn vs Fitch fight. I think Fitch won that fight, but that was awesome


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmm dont think i did enough to beat SpoKen.. Depends what he picked though i guess.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I was so close to pick Mark Hunt but i just couldnt lol, damn


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Mark Hunt... His name almost sounds dirty..


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Championship Pick 'em UFC 127
*​
The correct calls:



> Warburton UD
> Hunt KO 1
> Zhang Sub 1
> Perosh Sub 1
> ...



*The Matchups

Main Event*

*Rauno* (5-4) vs *Machida Karate* (12-6)

*And it is allll over, the winner... AND now!! Once again!! ... undisputed champion of the CPL... Machida Karate!!!

He won 156 to 129!!! * 

Here is your belt, hope you come back to defend it:












*CPL Grand Prix

Walker* (10-4-1) vs *HitOrGetHit* (9-10)
*Fight won by Walker 117 to 106!*

*BobbyCooper* (9-9) vs *dudeabides* (9-9-1)
*Fight won by dudeabides 116 to 109! *










(thanks again to limba for the gfx help!)

*
Main Card

Inkdot (11-6) vs UFC_OWNS (4-4)
Fight won by Inkdot 117 to 85! 

SpoKen (11-8) vs hixxy (8-10-1)
Fight won by hixxy 124 to 91! 

G_Land (9-7) vs Killstarz (8-8)
Fight won by Killstarz 118 to 96! 

Bknmax (6-9) vs Ruckus (7-11)
Fight won by Ruckus 135 to 89! 

attention (6-13) vs 420atalon (4-4)
Fight won by attention 117 to 113! FOTN!


Undercard


KillerShark1985 (5-5) vs Indestructibl3 (2-1)
Fight won by KillerShark1985 104 to 97!

John8204(3-0) vs Mike28 (1-2)
Fight won by John8204 135 to 116!

limba(1-2) vs morninglightmt (0-2)
Fight won by limba 131 to 55! KOTN! 

Guymay (10-5) vs Intermission (4-8)
Fight won by Intermission 153 to 102! 
*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this card was Machida Karate with 156 points with Intermission right behind him. 

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

Rauno


> 1. Sotiropoulos-sub-2nd
> 2. Bisping-dec-unanimous *21*
> 3. Fitch-dec-unanimous
> 4. Lytle-sub-2nd
> ...


Machida Karate


> Lytle Sub 1st
> 
> George Sot Sub 2nd
> 
> ...


Walker


> 1- Sotiropoulos- SUB, 2nd
> 2- Lytle- TKO, 2nd
> 3- Noke- UD *20*
> 4- BIsping- UD *19*
> ...


HitOrGetHit


> Chris Lytle via Submission Rs. 2
> Alexander Gustafsson via TKO Rd. 2 *21*
> George Sotiropoulos via Unanimous Decision
> Jorge Rivera vi TKO Rd. 3
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Alexander Gustafsson TKO 2 *22*
> Chris Lytle UD
> Michael Bisping UD *20*
> Chris Tuchscherer Sub 2
> ...


dudeabides


> Sotiropoulos Sub 3
> Gustafsson Sub 1 *29*
> Bisping Tko 2 *28*
> Lytle Tko 3
> ...


Inkdot


> OMG Gustafsson!!!
> 
> 
> 1) Alexander Gustafsson, TKO, 2nd *22*
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> B.J. Penn by 2nd round TKO
> Jorge Rivera by 2nd round KO
> George Sotiropoulos by round 2 SUB
> Chris Lytle by round 1 KO
> ...


SpoKen


> Jon Fitch U dec
> Michael Bisping U dec *21*
> George Sotiropoulos U dec
> Chris Lytle sub 1st
> ...


hixxy


> Chris Lytle vs. Brian Ebersole - Lytle SUB 2ND
> 
> Spencer Fisher vs. Ross Pearson - Pearson UD *29*
> 
> ...


G_Land


> John Fitch UD
> 
> Michael Bisping ko rd 3 *26*
> 
> ...


Killstarz


> Chris Lytle vs. Brian Ebersole
> Lytle via TKO Rnd1
> 
> Dennis Siver vs. George Sotiropoulos
> ...


Bknmax


> Chris Lytle,Submission,Round 2
> Jon Fitch,Decision (Unanimous)
> Michael Bisping,KO,Round 3 *25*
> George Sotiropoulous,Submission,Round 1
> ...


Ruckus


> B.J. Penn, TKO Rd 1
> Jorge Rivera, KO Rd 2
> George Sotiropoulos, Sub Rd 2
> Chris Lytle, Sub Rd 1
> ...


attention


> Jon Fitch, decision, unanimous
> Michael Bisping, decision, unanimous *21*
> George Sotiropoulos, decision, unanimous
> Chris Camozzi, decision, unanimous
> ...


420atalon


> Bisping tko 2nd *30*
> Fitch ud
> Sotiropolous sub 2nd
> Lytle ud
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Penn 2nd Sub
> Bisping UD *21*
> Silver 2nd KO *20*
> Lytle UD
> ...


Indestructibl3


> - Fitch, UD
> - Lytle, Rd 1, TKO
> - Sotiropoulos, Rd 2, Submission
> - Bisping, UD *19*
> ...


John8204


> <most confident>
> Fitch una dec
> Lytle sub rd 2
> Bisping una dec *20*
> ...


Mike28


> Sotiropolous, Submission, RD1
> Lytle, TKO, RD2
> Bisping, Unanamious Decision, RD3 *20*
> Penn, TKO, RD1
> ...


limba


> Chris Lytle vs. Brian Ebersole - Lytle, TKO, 2nd rd
> Michael Bisping vs. Jorge Rivera - Bisping, UD *21*
> Dennis Siver vs. George Sotiropoulos - Sotiropoulus, Submission, 2nd rd (kimura)
> Jon Fitch vs. B.J. Penn - Fitch, UD
> ...


morninglightmt


> Jon Fitch UD
> Chris Lytle 1st sub
> Michael Bisping UD *20*
> George Sotiropoulos 2nd sub
> ...


Guymay


> Jon Fitch UD
> Michael Bisping TKO round 2 *29*
> George Sotiropoulos Sub round 1
> Chris Lytle Sub Round 2
> ...


Intermission


> Jon Fitch, Unanimous Decision
> Alexander Gustafsson, 1st, TKO *24*
> Nick Ring, Unanimous Decision *28*
> Chris Lytle, 1st, TKO
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)




----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just destroyed the number 2 contender, and go 4-1 in my last 5 fights, with my one loss in that to be avenged at the Verses card.. Steps closer to that title..


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I just destroyed the number 2 contender, and go 4-1 in my last 5 fights, with my one loss in that to be avenged at the Verses card.. Steps closer to that title..


Yeah good win Hixxy we need to fight for each others titles :thumb02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I should get like a rookie of the year award or something....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Gay, I won that match...

Stupid judges. I hope they lose their jobs over that crap.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


>


Congrats man!

I hope OWNS enjoyed the live experience...because he's gonna be pissed when he finds out he lost again! LOL
I believe he is on a 0-4 run and he lost in SF pick'em also!

PS: don't worry OWNS...at least you were there and we watched it on Stream... 

BTW:my first win and my 1st award: KOTN!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah good win Hixxy we need to fight for each others titles :thumb02:


Hey MK...remember this talk?! 



Machida Karate said:


> Lol Limba, this fight is going any way Lytle wants it... Thats why its hard to assume how he is going to finish this fight...
> 
> He might just sub him because when Ebersole sees he cant do shit on the feet, he will try a TD, and i see it getting stuffed to the point that Lytle will either get full mount or side mount, and prob sub him from there





limba said:


> Upset of the year !
> You heard it first here!
> 
> I will admit: i have no idea who Ebersole is: but i've been looking at his record and it's not that bad actually. He has 14 losses, but he went the distance against Kyle Noke and lost by TKO in the 4th rd against Lombard, in 2008. Going 4 rounds with Lombard is something.
> ...





limba said:


> Comm'on man!
> 
> Don't spoil it for me... of course Lytle is a clear favorite, but this has "upset of the night/year" written all over it!
> 
> ...


This thread........

Nice one. Who would have thought.
I admit, i didn't bet on Ebersole though!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Get in!!

Good fight G, that's the first if my losses avenged.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Shit. I had a pretty high score though, seeing how bad i did in this event and getting like the 4th or sth like that score is positive. Good job though MK.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if you think soti got furked over give me a hell yeah


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

it was awesome experience but thosse jerkasses sydneysiders wouldnt let me bring in a camera however me and my friends sneak in to the vip lounge for free and got free druinks and food.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if you think soti got furked over give me a hell yeah


Haha, not at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Killstarz said:


> Haha, not at all.


*in lillys voice* you son of a bitch, no way man soti 29-28 fo sho, and now if soti wants a shot at the title he will have to win 6 more matches in a row ughhh


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Soti v OWNS at UFC128


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Rough rough night damn


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine and MK's fight had the most points combined and our last one was FOTN. Goes to show that i'm ready for the top tier and my reign wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Big upset win for me this weekend. I will climb my way up this ladder dont you worry.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Crap...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

limba said:


> Hey MK...remember this talk?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! I know man! I TOOOOTALLY thought Chris was going to have his way with that guy... I literally didnt watch ANYTHING on Lytles opponent because i knew how good Lytle was, and i knew even if i looked at any Vid it wouldn't change my mind lol....

I literally would of put hundreds on Lytle if he was a underdog or something... MMA ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN NOO SHIT lol



Rauno said:


> Shit. I had a pretty high score though, seeing how bad i did in this event and getting like the 4th or sth like that score is positive. Good job though MK.


Good fight Rauno, i KNOW we will meet again soon!


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Hixxy, congrats. Sucks waking up to this but you deserve it. I'm not doing so hot lately.. hope I'm not becoming Chuck


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

So close :sad02:

well done dude! I first thought that the Fukuda robbery ruined me, but you picked him too and you beat me fair and square. 

let's see whats next for me.. 



also hixxy :thumb02: vs. MK :thumb02: for the TITLE!!!

Let's do it lol^^


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive beaten 2 top 5 guys in my last 2 fights.... 

Once i get my wins higher than my losses i'm coming for that title!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> also hixxy :thumb02: vs. MK :thumb02: for the TITLE!!!
> 
> Let's do it lol^^


Thanks for the kind words Bobby, but i don't feel I am ready for a UFC title shot yet, and there are plenty of people more deserving than me right now. Maybe after a few more good wins I can go for the title.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Thanks for the kind words Bobby, but i don't feel I am ready for a UFC title shot yet, and there are plenty of people more deserving than me right now. Maybe after a few more good wins I can go for the title.


oh hixxylein^^ your humbleness makes you even more sexier


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> oh hixxylein^^ your humbleness makes you even more sexier


Even more sexier? So that means you find me sexy? How about we turn out fight at Verses into a behind closed doors grappling match


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Even more sexier? So that means you find me sexy? How about we turn out fight at Verses into a behind closed doors grappling match


I really thought you would never ask^^


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Little to close for comfort there gentlemen :confused05:


----------

